# Quantum 5-speed Question



## dieselfumes2 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello,

I've got an 85 Quantum wagon, 1.8 4 cylinder, front-wheel drive with a 5-speed manual transmission.

Last night, 1/2-way home from work, it stopped letting me shift into 5th gear. It's been a little reluctant to shift into 5th for the past 6 months or so, but it won't engage 5th at all any more, just 3rd instead. All the other gears, including reverse, engage as expected, no problems.

Has anybody else experienced this, or does anybody have any knowledge of this? Any idea as to what is worn or broken?

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I'd start by looking at a possible gear linkage problem, it could just be worn out. If it's not that, it could be in the transmission


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Agree that linkage is 1st place to look. IIRC there's a bit of adjustment possible at the bottom of the shift lever, against the side-to-stops. There are also a number of (hard polyethylene ?) plastic bushing in locations on the linkage pieces that can wear out, deform, trap debris & just fall apart. Seems like there are some sources for the whole bushing kit on this site, ebay or one of the other VW enthusiast sites.


----------

